# Texel mice.



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I thought I'd post some pics of my texel mice.

Blue agouti broken doe









Blue agouti broken...Daughter of mouse above.









Blue buck from same litter as the blue agouti. Both from the blue agouti broken doe.









Astrex/Texel?? I'm not sure yet but she's from an astrex doe to her longhaired sibling.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Sheep mice!!!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

What the hell is a texel mouse? They look awsesome!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Seen Guinea pigs like this but never mice, they are so sweet


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Texel is a term for curly haired mice


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Astrex, apparently, is curly the texels are longhaired curly.

I dont' understand the 'genes' but I am starting to get a nice little colony of them.

As for 'sheep' mice you should see the 'naked wannabe's' I have.
The buck came from Ruth and the does from someone on here.

The little dove doe is very curly. I know she will lose it to one degree or another but I'd like to see her keep her curls. She about 8 weeks now so 'maybe'.

I'll get pics of the 'naked wannabe's' in the next few days.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a little "naked" boy here who is longhaired AND curly! *giggles* Very funny looking


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> I have a little "naked" boy here who is longhaired AND curly! *giggles* Very funny looking


I would presume that he has no 'undercoat' so therefore looks like a very thin longhaired????

Do you have pics???


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup! He is genetically "hairless", but the hair he does have is long and curly (although, not as curly now as it was when he was little). Will try to get some decent pics of him tomorrow for ya


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

gorgeous saxon :flrt: especially like the blue broken


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh you have to add some of these to my wish list lol
Absolutely gorgeous as are all your mice


----------

